
The Fiasco of Nike's Self Lacing Shoes - ensiferum
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/my-left-shoe-wont-even-reboot-faulty-app-bricks-nike-smart-sneakers/
======
SiempreViernes
Sometimes you just have to forgive journalists that produce these sort hollow
"some guy said" articles because they actually deliver in the quote
department:

"My left shoe won't even reboot."

That this has been said in all seriousness is rather remarkable, if it means
we live in the utopian or dystopian future I leave for you to decide.

